# Lady of Lebanon panorama view



## Peniole (Apr 19, 2012)

9 portrait images stitched together to get this view from the top of mount Harissa next to the lady of lebanon.

Any feedback C&C welcome


----------



## Peniole (Apr 19, 2012)

And of course the lady of lebanon, not the best sky background but I thought the story wouldn't be complete without at least a shot


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 19, 2012)

Picture 1, misses the mark after all that work because of the railing on the lower left, and the person right behind it.


----------



## afoto (Apr 19, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Picture 1, misses the mark after all that work because of the railing on the lower left, and the person right behind it.


agreed, i'd just clone it out....


----------



## Peniole (Apr 20, 2012)

Agreed. Cloning that out is easier said than done though. Believe me I tried. Thanks for the feedback


----------

